# Candidates for coach: List down to under 10!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Don Nelson, Terry Porter, Eric Musselman, Stan Van Gundy, PJ Carlissimo, Jeff Van Gundy (if fired?), Paul Silas....


Who else is out there?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Candidate for coach*

Musselman and Porter are your best options, IMO.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Listening to Napear's show today:

-He thinks Don Nelson would be a step backwards

-Terry Porter could be a candidate but he is involved in trying to buy the Blazers so that might take him out of the race

-Del Harris could be in thr running because he was the coach of the Rockets when the Maloof's father owned the Rockets. And they are still very fond of him.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

I posted this is the "Adleman Fired" thread, but I hope we go for someone in the Johnson/Skiles/Frank mold.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



Artestify! said:


> Listening to Napear's show today:
> 
> -He thinks Don Nelson would be a step backwards


I don't know why this guy gets so much attention, when it's clear he is waaay over rated as a coach. What has he ever won?? Nothing, yet his name keeps appearing for coaching vacancies. 

He completely destroyed a very good, if not championship caliber team in Golden State.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

The only guys that interest me are Don Nelson, Del Harris, SVG or maybe JVG.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

The Bee's Joe Davidson takes a look at possible candidates to succeed Rick Adelman as coach of the Kings 



> </p><div class="simg">
> <p class="simg"><img src="http://www.sacbee.com/static/rich_content_images/234715-c7nelsonmug.jpg" alt="" border="0"></p>
> <p class="simg_cap"><b>1. DON NELSON</b><br>
> * Why he's intriguing: Somehow, you wonder if the Maloofs crave a
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Eddie Jordan's available?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

^I just heard this myself, but apparently, there are rumors that he is out in Was. He was one of the coaches I wished we could have (along with Byron Scott) before I even knew they were available.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

The Wizards might not offer Jordan an extension (ala Adelman) but since when does Eddie Jordan stress defense either? The Wizards were an AWFUL defensive team... There are very little options with the types of characters that exist on the Kings, with the caliber of coaching as Adelman.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Kings want defensive-minded coach 



> "I think the only major complaint is how much (Adelman) worked on his defense," Maloof told The Associated Press in a phone interview. "Not that we're in practice, but the only way you're going to win that big title is with defense. That's what you see with Detroit, and what we saw with the Spurs. I think the new coach needs to be more defensive-oriented, but one that understands offense."
> 
> Sacramento was eliminated from the playoffs last Friday, losing in six games to top-seeded San Antonio. It was the Kings' second straight first-round playoff exit -- but given their remarkable midseason transformation, it was widely seen as cause for celebration.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Kings' new focus on defense might exclude 'Nellie' 


> "We love Nellie," Maloof said. "But we do feel like defense has to be the priority. We've seen it with the Kings and we've seen it with our WNBA team -- defense wins championships."
> 
> Nelson already works for the Maloofs as one of the stars in a television project that could wind up on HBO. George Clooney is producing a show for the Maloofs' entertainment arm in which Nelson serves as the coach of a fictional expansion team, along with former NBA stars Vlade Divac, Norm Nixon and Marques Johnson.
> 
> The friendship they now share from the TV connection has linked Nelson to the Sacramento job for months, with Adelman's departure anticipated in NBA coaching circles all season after the Maloofs' brief flirtation last summer with Phil Jackson and with Adelman coaching on the final year of his contract. But there are basketball reasons to link Nelson with the opening as well.





> ESPN.com on Tuesday identified *San Antonio Spurs assistant coach P.J. Carlesimo and former Kings assistant Terry Porter*, both former NBA head coaches, as likely names for Petrie's list.
> 
> Carlesimo is a natural candidate if the Kings elect to model themselves after San Antonio, as the Cleveland Cavaliers did last offseason by hiring Spurs alumni Danny Ferry and Mike Brown as their new GM-coach tandem.
> 
> Porter has been out of the league for a year after coaching the Milwaukee Bucks for two seasons and has also surfaced as a possible replacement on Flip Saunders' staff in Detroit for N.C. State-bound Sidney Lowe.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Report: Kings Eye Jordan 



> One day after Ernie Grunfeld, the Wizards' president of basketball operations, said there is a "no time frame" for extending Jordan's contract, a report in the Sacramento Bee listed Jordan as a potential candidate to coach the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The Kings fired Rick Adelman on Tuesday. Jordan preceded Adelman as the Kings' coach during the 1997-98 season and was fired by Sacramento's previous ownership. Jordan was an assistant with the Kings for five seasons before becoming head coach with 15 games remaining in the 1996-97 season.
> 
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



S-Star said:


> The Wizards might not offer Jordan an extension (ala Adelman) but since when does Eddie Jordan stress defense either? The Wizards were an AWFUL defensive team... There are very little options with the types of characters that exist on the Kings, with the caliber of coaching as Adelman.


I am not saying I don't want a defensive coach, I am just saying the Kings shouldn't bite off their nose despite their face... Don't go for a defensive coach when no good ones are out there, and end up with a much worse coach overall. I would like a well rounded coach and a well rounded team. This is what has worked best for San Antonio and Detroit. And as we saw, you can't just blaim the coach for your defensive woes. On the two occasions that the Kings had decent defensive personel during the Adleman years (2003-04 and 2006 post Artest trade) the D was good. We don't like to criticize him, but maybe Petrie is partially to blame. Or maybe he was bringing in the type of player he thought Adleman could best work with.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I am not saying I don't want a defensive coach, I am just saying the Kings shouldn't bite off their nose despite their face... Don't go for a defensive coach when no good ones are out there, and end up with a much worse coach overall. I would like a well rounded coach and a well rounded team. This is what has worked best for San Antonio and Detroit. And as we saw, you can't just blaim the coach for your defensive woes. On the two occasions that the Kings had decent defensive personel during the Adleman years (2003-04 and 2006 post Artest trade) the D was good. We don't like to criticize him, but maybe Petrie is partially to blame. Or maybe he was bringing in the type of player he thought Adleman could best work with.


I agree w/ S-Star. Washington was putrid defensively and i want a good defensive coach. Eddie Jordan wouldn't be a bad hire, but his strength isn't our strength (right now).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Ailene Voisin: And now, Maloofs have their hands full 



> But P.J. Carlesimo, John Whisenant, Don Nelson, Byron Scott, Stan Van Gundy, Rick Majerus - any and all potential Kings head-coaching candidates - should look closely here. There are flaws in the design. Geoff Petrie is reaching for hammer and saw as we speak.
> 
> Mike Bibby and Brad Miller, both of whom were worn down before the playoffs, need relief at their respective positions. Dueling power forwards Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Kenny Thomas are better suited as reserves than starters. Bonzi Wells is a low-post player trapped in a 6-foot-5 body, but nonetheless, a free agent who expects to receive lucrative offers. Kevin Martin needs playing time to resume his rapid development. Same for Francisco García. Their quickness and athleticism provide the Kings with an occasional easy basket and at least an illusion of an up-tempo pace.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Kings Haven't Asked To Interview Jordan 



> The Sacramento Kings have not formally contacted the Washington Wizards to request permission to speak with Coach Eddie Jordan about their open coaching position, according to a Wizards team source.
> 
> Jordan, who has one season remaining on his contract with the Wizards, was identified as a candidate to replace Rick Adelman in Wednesday's Sacramento Bee. Adelman was fired on Tuesday, and Sacramento owners Joe and Gavin Maloof and President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie are compiling a list of candidates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Kings' opening deals Porter new option: The former Blazers guard, who is interested in buying the team, is a candidate to coach in Sacramento  



> Former Trail Blazers guard Terry Porter has emerged as a potential candidate to coach the Sacramento Kings, but it is unclear how that will affect his work with an investor group trying to buy the Blazers franchise.
> 
> Porter, whose name has been mentioned in news reports as a possible successor to Rick Adelman in Sacramento, said Wednesday that he will know better in a week "what path I will be able to continue on." He declined to comment specifically on the Kings' opening.
> 
> Porter, who played for the Blazers for 10 years, spent the 2002-03 season as an assistant coach under Adelman in Sacramento. He was hired as head coach of the Milwaukee Bucks in 2003 but was fired at the end of the 2004-05 season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

I want Elston Turner to take over. But it isn't likely...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Hopefuls for coaching job flood Kings: Joe Maloof says he already has received plenty of calls from potential candidates. 



> While Kings co-owner Joe Maloof said the hunt for a new coach is in its infancy stages, a list of candidates is practically compiling itself. Joe Maloof said he has received *"double digit"* calls from representatives of potential coaches, while his brother, Gavin, has received plenty of his own.
> 
> And chances are, the phone of president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie isn't sitting quietly, either. Thus far, all the calls are incoming, with the Kings' braintrust not having to reach out on its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Porter: Priority #1 - Buying Blazers 



> Former Trail Blazers guard Terry Porter said Friday he is *not* seeking the Sacramento Kings' coaching job and remains committed to leading an investor group to try to buy the Blazers....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Don Nelson
Eric Musselman
Stan Van Gundy
PJ Carlissimo
Paul Silas
Elston Turner
Eddie Jordan
Del Harris
John Whisenant
Byron Scott

There is 10 right there, Maloofs said they had received "double digit" calls so there is probably more that we haven't even thought of.

Eric Musselman intrigues me for some reason, he and Carlissimo would have to be at the top of my list right now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Maybe Larry Brown is a possibility?:

Madison Square Garden chairman James Dolan, who's upset over Brown's record and the coach's public criticism of his players, is considering buying out the final four years of the coach's contract, the New York Daily News reported in Sunday's editions.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

O please no... :gopray: NO... Larry Brown and Ron will NOT get along. In fact, Larry Brown and Brad Miller will not get along. If this team isn't succesful, he will undoubtedly (as he did with the Knicks) publicy call out players to shift blame. Brad will be one of those guys as his conditioning isn't so great. Mike and his no defense will also be another one. I don't like him as a coach for the Kings, and he will come at a HIGH price. And even though it doesn't go against the cap, it's a chunk of change the Maloofs may not end up spending elsewhere (Bonzi)


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Larry Brown + Ron Artest!!! That would be prime time TV right there. Let the fireworks begin!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Lead story on News10 sports tonight was about how Larry Brown could be coming to Sac.

But there is has been no contact made between the two parties so it was pretty much a non story, lol.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

COACHING THE KINGS 



> Kings' owners Joe and Gavin Maloof told media last week that they had received more than three dozen phone calls from agents representing coaches and assistant coaches and they still had not settled in on a short list.* Don Nelson *is a name mentioned the most, but Dallas sources say that while Don is playing coy abut the Kings job (money talks) he likes the $1 million a year he receives from the Mavericks as a consulting fee and is enjoying his quieter life. *Stan Van Gundy* seems like the ideal choice but league sources say the HEAT will not grant him permission to talk with Sacramento - in fact the HEAT declined Stan’s invitation to be an analyst during the playoff broadcasts. One HEAT source said Stan asked for time to spend with his family and left the team – they intend to have Stan honor their agreement. The news this weekend that *Larry Brown *could hit the market could not have happened at a better time for the Kings since he seems to be the ideal candidate. The Kings say there is no timetable set on naming a new coach.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Please, please no Larry Brown. Our players wouldn't be to his liking, and he would bench/fight with our entire starting lineup. Then he would just bail after one season. He won in Detroit because that team is really talented, not because he is some sort of basketball god. 

Seriously, I would rather have Don Nelson. I can't believe I said that...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



Artestify! said:


> *Stan Van Gundy* seems like the ideal choice but league sources say the HEAT will not grant him permission to talk with Sacramento - in fact the HEAT declined Stan’s invitation to be an analyst during the playoff broadcasts. One HEAT source said Stan asked for time to spend with his family and left the team – they intend to have Stan honor their agreement.


That's pretty messed up. That whole situation is like someone who wants to dump their significant other, but doesn't have to be the guts to do it, so they act like an *** until the person dumps them. Then they don't want anyone else to have them either. I've always admired Stan, and I think he would be the perfect replacement, but it doesn't look like it's gonna happen. I dunno, if the Maloofs really want him enough (it doesn't look like it), they could probably make it happen, but who knows?

I'm thinking either Larry Brown or John Whisenant is going to be the next coach of the Kings. I can't see how that Brown would work, unless there's a major overhauling of the roster. I think the Maloofs are leaning towards Whisenant, but are hesistant to screw over the Monarchs on a gamble to maybe make the Kings better.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

why would they hire a wnba coach for the nba? usually they're coaching in the wnba for a reason.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

i believe he coached a men's college team somewhere. but anyways..because he won a championship very soon after he took over, the monarchs are VERY good defensively, and also can score...he has the personality they like and they are close friends.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



afobisme said:


> why would they hire a wnba coach for the nba? usually they're coaching in the wnba for a reason.


Exactly... The game is TOTALLY different. No way would he be a good fit for the Kings.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

A WNBA coach would be a mistake... The games are too different, the NBA is too much more physical for a coach's skills to necessarily translate. It's not worth the gamble. 

Sac Bee- Kings Will Get Down to Business 

This article mentions a name I have not heard before- Marc Iavaroni, Pheonix Assistant. He was a candidate in Portland after last season, and I think he removed himself from the running. I don't know anything about him. I would support the Kings getting into the open court more, if he does have a philosophy like Mike Diantoni, but that doesn't seem to fit the Maloof's new defensive model, and they think they know it all since they were right about the Artest trade. 

Anybody know anything about Iavaroni?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> A WNBA coach would be a mistake... The games are too different, the NBA is too much more physical for a coach's skills to necessarily translate. It's not worth the gamble.
> 
> Sac Bee- Kings Will Get Down to Business
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/coachfile/marc_iavaroni/index.html?nav=page

He has been an assistant for Mike Fratello, Pat Riley, and D'Antoni. Here is what John Nash of the Trail Blazers had to say about him:
_
"Marc is one of the better instructors of big men in our league today," Nash says. "He has a good basketball mind. He'll get consideration for some open head-coaching jobs. But until you've done it (been a head coach), you haven't done it."_

Here is a quote from Iavaroni himself:

_"I bring NBA experience as a player and as a coach. I think the fact that I’ve been out of the loop a little bit – I was out of the league for eight or nine years – I bring a respect and appreciation for what we have. It’s more of a life-type of view than just, 'This is the NBA. We get this much per day. This is how we fly and where we stay.' I like to say I’ve been around the block a little bit."_


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Don Nelson
Eric Musselman
Stan Van Gundy
PJ Carlissimo
Paul Silas
Elston Turner
Eddie Jordan
Del Harris
John Whisenant
Byron Scott
Larry Brown
Marc Iavaroni
Jim O'Brien
Michael Cooper
Rick Majerus
Rick Pitino
Mario Elie


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Marty Mac's World: Brown won't do for Kings 



> Going after Brown, though, would not be the way to go, if it were my call. He's definitely a very good coach, and if that's all there was to it, it would be a no-brainer. But homeboy would be a drama King, history says.
> 
> Brown is as impatient as they come and wants things the way he wants them. Period.
> 
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



Artestify! said:


> Don Nelson
> Eric Musselman
> Stan Van Gundy
> PJ Carlissimo
> ...


Thanks for the info Artestify! Of these guys, I would like Musselman, Van Gundy, Scott, or Jordan, I would be willing to give Turner, Iavaroni, Cooper, and Elie a chance, and I could live with Del Harris or PJ Carlissimo. I don't want any washed up NBA coaches, WNBA coaches, or college coaches. The best NBA coaches these days are assistants, many of whom are younger former players.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Quotes from Carlesimo:



> The Maloofs probably will look for a sexy hire, à la Phil Jackson. They could wind up with San Antonio assistant P.J. Carlesimo, which would be fitting. Carlesimo followed Adelman as coach at both Portland and Golden State.
> 
> “Call the Maloofs and tell them that, will you?” Carlesimo jokes.
> 
> ...


http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=35297


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Ailene Voisin: Don't think about it -- call Larry Brown 



> Larry Brown is your guy. End of pursuit. Kings owners and officials can spend the next several days listing criteria and cogitating, can waste weeks interviewing other credible candidates, but there is one answer to the only questions that really matter.
> 
> Who is the best available coach?
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Ex-Sac State coach would love to lead Kings 



> Don Newman wants the gig, to coach the Kings.
> 
> At the very least, he craves an interview with the front-office brass to show he's more than the coach who couldn't win when he was at the helm of Sacramento State a decade ago, and that he's more than just an assistant coach perched next to higher-profile names with the San Antonio Spurs - including P.J. Carlesimo, who also has expressed interest in the Kings' vacancy.
> 
> ...











http://www.nba.com/coachfile/don_newman/index.html?nav=page


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Roots are more than just hoops: The Maloofs are only one reason John Whisenant loves Albuquerque 



> After leading the Monarchs to their first WNBA championship last season, and with his long-standing ties to the Maloofs, Whisenant has become an inside favorite to fill the Kings' head-coaching vacancy.
> 
> "I recognize that I'm one of the people mentioned, which I take as a compliment," said Whisenant, who has a 55-29 (.655) regular-season record with the Monarchs.
> 
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



Artestify! said:


> Ailene Voisin: Don't think about it -- call Larry Brown


Ailene Voisin thinks we should get Larry Brown? Now I'm sure he shouldn't be our next coach. I cannot think of a single thing she has ever been right about, ever.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

damn we got options. :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



> In an exclusive one-on-one interview with News10's Bryan May, Maloof said the search is progressing to find a replacement for departing head coach Rick Adelman.
> 
> "We've come up with a list of candidates that we're going to look at and pursue and we'll choose the best one," Maloof said.
> 
> ...


http://www.news10.net/storyfull2.aspx?storyid=17656


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

For Petrie, it's not yet rush hour in search 



> Geoff Petrie drove from Arco Arena to his home Friday, looking forward to catching the night's NBA playoff games.
> 
> A woman honked her horn, urging him to move along and clearly showing she wasn't familiar with the Kings' president of basketball operations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



> *Stan Van Gundy has no interest in the Sacramento coaching vacancy*, even though the Kings are looking for a defensive-minded coach and have him on a short list of candidates. The list might expand to include Larry Brown if he and the Knicks part ways, as is expected. Kings owners Gavin and Joe Maloof are a couple of Vegas showmen into marquee names. They interviewed Phil Jackson last summer, before he settled on the Lakers' job, and will probably want to hold off on naming a new coach until they see what happens to Brown.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/419558p-354282c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

King of Kings? 



> Despite rumors, don't expect the Sacramento Kings to make a run at *Larry Brown* if he parts ways with the New York Knicks. One surprise candidate for the Kings' coaching opening is WNBA Sacramento Monarchs coach John Whisenant, who led his team to the WNBA championship last year.
> 
> If the Kings are that open-minded, they might want to talk to Golden State assistant *Mario Elie*. Why? Elie is a no-nonsense former player, won three NBA titles as a player, has been an assistant with San Antonio and Golden State and has a good relationship with Kings star and fellow New Yorker Ron Artest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Candidates for coach*

Whisenant earns second, and third, looks: The Monarchs' coach is one of fewer than 10 candidates to succeed Rick Adelman on the Kings. 



> Gavin Maloof was down a rooting buddy Saturday, sitting courtside at Arco Arena for the Monarchs' season opener without brother Joe in tow.
> 
> The Kings' co-owner who wasn't present for his team's 105-78 victory over Phoenix has been ill with the flu for nearly two weeks, bedridden for much of the time but more than capable of continuing to play his part via phone in the search for a new Kings coach.
> 
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach*



Artestify! said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/419558p-354282c.html


Since the NYDN is infamous for basically making stuff up (and they are flat out wrong about Larry Brown in the same article) hopefully SVG is still an option.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No Larry Brown!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Peter Vecsey thinks Doug Collins is a candidate for our coaching position- NY Post 

Like I said, its Vecsey, and it's in the NY Post, so I wouldn't put too much stock in it. I hate Doug Collins, too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Peter Vecsey thinks Doug Collins is a candidate for our coaching position- NY Post
> 
> Like I said, its Vecsey, and it's in the NY Post, so I wouldn't put too much stock in it. I hate Doug Collins, too.


 Eww.


----------

